

New exploit kit Atrax boasts Tor Connectivity, Bitcoin Extraction - at-fates-hands
http://threatpost.com/new-exploit-kit-atrax-boasts-tor-connectivity-bitcoin-extraction/103027

======
atmosx
I love the analysis really. I knew exploits were for sale since 2003-4 but
never actually saw such a _professional_ job. Jeez when
hackers/crackers/whatever-you-wanna-call-them were making their own tools,
they were barebone and a lot fun. Remember this one[1]? It was epic!

Now malware advertises itself as if you're buying an office suite and yes...
It is UNICODE!!! OMG, isn't that something? Ridiculous and frightening at the
same time.

[1]
[http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/5093/exploit](http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/5093/exploit)

